# IBC 2015-1104.4 in Existing One Story



## the_keyboard_says (Oct 4, 2018)

I'm looking to add a mezzanine to a one story open warehouse type space (B) occupancy. I'm being told by a coworker that section (Pennsylvania-IBC 2015) 1104.4 would apply because I'm adding a "level" to the one story building, thus kicking in the need for an accessible route (elevator) if I go over 3,000 aggregate SF on the mezzanine. Does anyone else on here agree with that? Why would authors rename the title of 1104.4 to "multistory buildings and facilities" which I immediately ignored in my code research...


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 4, 2018)

"Never" chose to "ignore" anything, as you have discovered.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Oct 4, 2018)

I believe ICC choose to revise 2015  IBC 1104.4 section title to harmonize with ADA 206.2.3


----------



## Rick18071 (Oct 5, 2018)

Elevators are only required in buildings 4 or more stories as a means of egress.
Ramps are also an accessible route.

Check out all the exceptions, maybe #4 will help you.


1104.4 Multistory buildings and facilities. At least one
accessible route shall connect each accessible story and mezzanine
in multilevel buildings and facilities.
Exceptions:
1. An accessible route is not required to stories and
mezzanines that have an aggregate area of not more
than 3,000 square feet (278.7 m2) and are located
above and below accessible levels. This exception
shall not apply to:
1.1. Multiple tenant facilities of Group M occupancies
containing five or more tenant
spaces used for the sales or rental of goods
and where at least one such tenant space is
located on a floor level above or below the
accessible levels;
1.2. Stories or mezzanines containing offices of
health care providers (Group B or I);
1.3. Passenger transportation facilities and airports
(Group A-3 or B); or
1.4. Government buildings.
2. Stories or mezzanines that do not contain accessible
elements or other spaces as determined by Section
1107 or 1108 are not required to be served by an
accessible route from an accessible level.
3. In air traffic control towers, an accessible route is
not required to serve the cab and the floor immediately
below the cab.
4. Where a two-story building or facility has one story
or mezzanine with an occupant load of five or fewer
persons that does not contain public use space, that
story or mezzanine shall not be required to be connected
by an accessible route to the story above or
below.


----------



## the_keyboard_says (Oct 5, 2018)

Thanks all for the replies. The mezzanine would be used for conferencing and lounge areas( x>3000sf), so the answer for me is going to be a ramp since an elevator is not going to be feasible. I'm just confused as why the authors wouldn't list this requirement generally under 505 if it applies to all mezzanines no matter the # of stories. Why go out of your way to confuse people with that title?


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Oct 5, 2018)

I always thought that Code Officials will always have a job by changing the book every three years.


----------



## JCraver (Oct 5, 2018)

the_keyboard_says said:


> I'm just confused as why the authors wouldn't list this requirement generally under 505 if it applies to all mezzanines no matter the # of stories.  *Why go out of your way to confuse people* with that title?




Wait, so you're saying that *isn't* a prerequisite for code language to be accepted?  Code can be plain language, and it can be placed in a rational spot within the book?  I'm shocked to learn this, I tell you.  Shocked!!  First time I've ever heard it!


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Oct 6, 2018)

iccsafe.org would be the best source to contact for the reason it was changed.  
Also on their website anyone can submit a code change proposal by filling out a form.
Hope this helps you find the answer and possible solution.


----------

